# Infidelity - I have made mistakes



## fallenangel1976 (Mar 22, 2013)

Hello,

I grew up in India. Throughout my early age, I was person upholding high ideals, irrespective of what people said, made fun of, failures. I used to take pride in that, felt good about myself. 

I got married about 8 years ago to the girl I loved and still love her dearly. I have 2 kids. I love my wife a lot and it's selfless, I put them ahead of me, in every manner possible. Today I earn a lot ( would raise eyebrows of a few), yet I don't own a single penny, I give it to her, and I am very happy about that. It makes feel I am fulfilling my responsibilities as the man of the house. She is brilliant, very loving, caring and lives by high ideals.

BUT..I have one BIG PROBLEM... I want to sleep around with women, it's just sex, no emotions. I had never slept with anyone before marriage, due to ideals, financial problems in the home, no privacy and she was the first. I lost my virginity at 28 (if that is of any importance). And I try to woo them, I am successful at doing that, but then I lose interest in them, and I don't sleep with them. I tried sleeping around, but I just can't do it. And none of these women are as good as my wife, whether it is looks, intelligence, love or morals. And the worst part is my wife has caught me doing such wooing online. And I feel so bad, I feel like I want to kick my butt at hurting her. How do I prevent myself? My biggest concern is how do I not make her sad or make her happy. 

Please help me!! I don't want to make them pay for my mistakes and just want them happy. How did I turn in to what I am from what I was ( a person with high morals)?


----------



## walkonmars (Aug 21, 2012)

You need to step away from the computer - dating sites it seems are an addiction to you. Become a better father. Spend more time with them and your wife. 

Find things to do with other families with kids your age. 

Arrange for some individual counseling - sex addiction. If you don't change this behavior you're going to be a very sad old man. 

Do you live in India? It may be a cultural thing to give all the financial responsibility to the wife - but I think this is a poor decision. It absolves you of responsibilities other than making the money. For this reason, you should also seek MC.


----------



## ThePheonix (Jan 3, 2013)

fallenangel1976 said:


> Hello,
> 
> BUT..I have one BIG PROBLEM... I want to sleep around with women, it's just sex, no emotions.


I can assure you Fallen, you have the same problem inherent in virtually all men. We are wired like that. Of course you already know it. The trick is not to give into this temptation.


----------

